# The Gentleman kit



## RAdams (Mar 12, 2010)

I just ordered and recieved my first full size gent kit. This thing is a BEAST.

This will easily be the biggest pen i have ever seen when it is finished. After doing the JG, i knew the Gent was big, but WOW!


----------



## bgibb42 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ridiculous is more like it.  I helped my dad turn a full size Majestic and man, that thing is a whopper.  Sure is a lot of surface area to show off a blank, though.


----------



## tim self (Mar 12, 2010)

Takes a big hand to hold it too!


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeh , they're awesome pens . I just haven't found anyone who wants to buy one . (yet) :wink:


----------



## RAdams (Mar 13, 2010)

dalecamino said:


> Yeh , they're awesome pens . I just haven't found anyone who wants to buy one . (yet) :wink:


 


Me neither, but i figure it cant hurt to have one in my gallery... I had one blank in mind, but i was quickly shot down by a trusted friend. He INSISTED i use a blank supplied by him! So now i am watching my mailbox... waiting to see in person my first ever piece of Honduran rosewood eye burl! should make a nice combo! Talk about exciting!


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 13, 2010)

I love the full gent: It gives me something to do with all of the extra-large offcuts from 2x12 construction lumber I have lying around and it doubles as a self-defense weapon 

Seriously, I love the pen because it *is* outlandishly big... Ostentatious, even.... A good platform on which to display a chunk of wood with lots of big figuring.

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 13, 2010)

First time I ever saw one was at the Detroit pen show last year.  Not sure who it was selling them, but he had nothing but full size gents/statesmens/emperors.  They were bigger than I ever imagined.  Pretty sure he didn't sell a single pen, and he was at a comparable to cheaper price point than I was and I had a great show.  I think that pen is too much for most people to even consider, but maybe there's some people that sell lots of them, who knows.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 13, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> First time I ever saw one was at the Detroit pen show last year. Not sure who it was selling them, but he had nothing but full size gents/statesmens/emperors. They were bigger than I ever imagined. Pretty sure he didn't sell a single pen, and he was at a comparable to cheaper price point than I was and I had a great show. I think that pen is too much for most people to even consider, but maybe there's some people that sell lots of them, who knows.


 My sentiments exactly Jeff . 

I just wanted to add , Ron , you will appreciate your friend insisting you use that burl . You are about to create one very nice pen . Congratulations !


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Ron, I agree it's a honking big pen. I made a few but if I
I'm going to sell a large pen I think the full size Statesman  is a better
choice or the Emperor for more bling value. My 2 centavos worth.


----------



## EBorraga (Mar 13, 2010)

RAdams said:


> Me neither, but i figure it cant hurt to have one in my gallery... I had one blank in mind, but i was quickly shot down by a trusted friend. He INSISTED i use a blank supplied by him! So now i am watching my mailbox... waiting to see in person my first ever piece of Honduran rosewood eye burl! should make a nice combo! Talk about exciting!


 

That Gary can be awfully persuasive!! If that's who it is, your jaw will hit the ground when you see all the eyes in it:biggrin:.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 13, 2010)

And my customers thought a Baron was a big pen! LOL 

The biggest I can sell over here is the Junior Gent and all the other junior versions. 

When you look in the shops over here all the pens for sale by well known pen manufacturers like Parker, Cross etc., they are all skinny Slimline sized models so when I show anyone a Cigar pen they think it is enormous and a lot wider in diameter than `normal` pens they have seen.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 14, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Ron, I agree it's a honking big pen. I made a few but if I
> I'm going to sell a large pen I think the full size Statesman is a better
> choice or the Emperor for more bling value. My 2 centavos worth.


 


I will keep that in mind for the future for sure! Thanks for the heads up Roy! I bought this kit out of neccis.... nessic..... because i had to...

I won a Sr. Gent puzzle kit in the liars contest, so i bought this kit for that blank... Then a good friend (I don't wanna say who because i dont know if he wants everybody to know about where the wood came from) offered me something stunning. I want this to be a feature pen for me, so the size will help i guess. I will for sure look into the majestics and such in the future!


----------



## RAdams (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/8062/2_blanks_cropped.JPG


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 15, 2010)

Remember the full size Gent and Statesman use the same bushings and tubes.





OKLAHOMAN said:


> Ron, I agree it's a honking big pen. I made a few but if I
> I'm going to sell a large pen I think the full size Statesman is a better
> choice or the Emperor for more bling value. My 2 centavos worth.


 


RAdams said:


> I will keep that in mind for the future for sure! Thanks for the heads up Roy! I bought this kit out of neccis.... nessic..... because i had to...
> 
> I won a Sr. Gent puzzle kit in the liars contest, so i bought this kit for that blank... Then a good friend (I don't wanna say who because i dont know if he wants everybody to know about where the wood came from) offered me something stunning. I want this to be a feature pen for me, so the size will help i guess. I will for sure look into the majestics and such in the future!


----------



## RAdams (Mar 16, 2010)

who carries the statesman? is that a AS or Berea? I have never done one (YET)...


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Mar 16, 2010)

csusa is where I've seen them.  

James


----------



## RAdams (Mar 16, 2010)

good deal! That makes me VERY happy! CSUSA is my absolute top notch favorite distributor!


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 16, 2010)

Ron,
I've made a few. Big pens, big drill bits, take it slow on the drilling with the stabilized burls, just my experience.  I've smoked a few, not in the 70's terms but in the drilling on the lathe terms.


----------



## Chief Hill (Mar 16, 2010)

I have about 12 of the full Size Majetics and have turned them with Acrylic, Buckeye burl, Cocobolo, Xcut Zebra, etc.  I find my customers weird they pick pens on a Ohh this looks cool, rather then ohh what a beautiful wood.   But its just weird as the majority of us would say PUT BURL on a pen like that, but no... Customers will be attracted to whatever they feel fits them.  I sold one made with Corian Huge and Heavy. SOLD.... I was asked if I could get make one in pink acrylic I would never buy a pen like that but the customer LOVED it. 
So I am on a fence now when selecting materials for pens it seems no matter what it is as long as it looks neat, Cool, sharp colors etc people want them.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 16, 2010)

I agree. Most of my pens sell because of the "Bling" value. With this pen, I want to use something that wood people will look at and be blown away. If it doesn't sell i will use somethng blingy on the next one.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 16, 2010)

Chief, when was the last time you saw a high end pen like a Mount Blanc, Pelikan,Conway Stewart, made out of a wood. People are used to seeing pens made from man made materials and are much more prone to buy an acrylic over wood and pay more for it. They have seen the Chinese $19.95 wooden pens and that is the vision in their minds...Cheap... I sell 99% man made material pens. 




Chief Hill said:


> I have about 12 of the full Size Majetics and have turned them with Acrylic, Buckeye burl, Cocobolo, Xcut Zebra, etc. I find my customers weird they pick pens on a Ohh this looks cool, rather then ohh what a beautiful wood. But its just weird as the majority of us would say PUT BURL on a pen like that, but no... Customers will be attracted to whatever they feel fits them. I sold one made with Corian Huge and Heavy. SOLD.... I was asked if I could get make one in pink acrylic I would never buy a pen like that but the customer LOVED it.
> So I am on a fence now when selecting materials for pens it seems no matter what it is as long as it looks neat, Cool, sharp colors etc people want them.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Mar 16, 2010)

Chief Hill said:


> I was asked if I could get make one in pink acrylic I would never buy a pen like that but the customer LOVED it.
> So I am on a fence now when selecting materials for pens it seems no matter what it is as long as it looks neat, Cool, sharp colors etc people want them.



I have an order right now for a pen/pencil set made with the cigar kit.  They want the acrylic pink for the blank.  Whatever floats their boat.  If they have the $ I will make it


----------



## Chief Hill (Mar 16, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Chief, when was the last time you saw a high end pen like a Mount Blanc, Pelikan,Conway Stewart, made out of a wood. People are used to seeing pens made from man made materials and are much more prone to buy an acrylic over wood and pay more for it. They have seen the Chinese $19.95 wooden pens and that is the vision in their minds...Cheap... I sell 99% man made material pens.


 
I agree 100% this is why I was mentioning that it does not always have to be a Burl that goes onto a high end kit.  While a Burl is my favorite on a hight end kit I have to remember that may not be thae case for our customers.
I am thinking some of Burl/Acrylic blanks may be a nice choice. :biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 17, 2010)

I thought it might just be a local thing around here, but the casein, celloid, ebonite, bakelite high end pens do much better for me than the wood burls.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 17, 2010)

Ron, it doesn't have to be blingy, Bakelite,Casein,Ebonite are not necessarily blinky but classy. I agree that there are some customers that like bling but I have found most prefer class.. MY 2 centavos worth.




RAdams said:


> I agree. Most of my pens sell because of the "Bling" value. With this pen, I want to use something that wood people will look at and be blown away. If it doesn't sell i will use somethng blingy on the next one.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 17, 2010)

Us little guys gotta go blingy... I have Ebonite, Trustone, Alt. Amber. Alt. Ivory all on my site, and in my flyers and cant move them at all. Very classy pens no doubt, but I just can't seem to make the jump up to selling the high end stuff. I know alot of it has to do with the fact that i sell slims and all, but i gotta start somewhere right?


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 17, 2010)

RAdams said:


> Us little guys gotta go blingy... I have Ebonite, Trustone, Alt. Amber. Alt. Ivory all on my site, and in my flyers and cant move them at all. Very classy pens no doubt, but I just can't seem to make the jump up to selling the high end stuff. I know alot of it has to do with the fact that i sell slims and all, but i gotta start somewhere right?




Ron,

You don't, by chance, think that PICTURE may be scaring away customers, do you???


----------



## bitshird (Mar 17, 2010)

I've sold two Statesmen sets they are quite large, but I've done several Gentleman's and I have a full size Emperor, and have sold several of them, and the no longer available Lotus pens, odd thing the last Statesman set I sold was to a lady for her desk set at work, they were quite pretty done in Bloodwood. My Aussie pen trade partner requested a Gentleman Fountain pen, maybe it's just my luck but they feel good in my hand, but I have arthritis so that may explain it, but the lady that bought the set had beautiful long slender fingers.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 17, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Ron,
> 
> You don't, by chance, think that PICTURE may be scaring away customers, do you???


 


It's not THAT bad is it? 

Think that looks bad, you should see it now. I look like a homeless guy. It takes up to 2 years for dreadlocks to completely come in, and mine are months old so i have a long way to go. I do have several "locks" that have formed up nicely. One of em is kinda flat though. It Reminds my wife why we don't own a long haired dog. I like it. I go to the grocery store or the borg or lumber yard... wherever,  and people stare like crazy. I have also noticed alot more intercom security checks lately too! I guess i look like i might try to take something...


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 17, 2010)

I had to click your pic to get a better look....damn you are a scary looking fella.:wink:


----------



## RAdams (Mar 17, 2010)

witz1976 said:


> I had to click your pic to get a better look....damn you are a scary looking fella.:wink:


 


THANK YA! :biggrin: 

You could get the full effect if you could see the dragon tattoo on my arm that is spitting flames all down my right hand. I have been thinking about getting a scrollsaw to try to make a dragon blank to match my tattoo. The ones available are cool, but i want something unique to me! maybe one day....


----------



## Lenny (Mar 17, 2010)

Showing you in a new light ....:biggrin:


----------



## RAdams (Mar 17, 2010)

Let's all poke fun at the FREAK!:biggrin: 

Maybe i will upload an update soon... since that picture, I have shaved... sorta


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ron, I got something that will make ya feel better. I just shaved my goatee for the first time in like 3 years and just realized I am getting a double chin. Time to get my fat/lazy butt in the gym.




RAdams said:


> Let's all poke fun at the FREAK!:biggrin:
> 
> Maybe i will upload an update soon... since that picture, I have shaved... sorta


----------



## RAdams (Mar 18, 2010)

I shaved my goat when i started dating my wife. She wouldn't even consider going out with me until i suprised her and shaved. i am not allowed to grow a goat now. The only reason i get a beard is due to an old family tradition.


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 18, 2010)

I always had a goatee, but I grew my first beard this winter.  Been sporting it around for 2 months now and I still am not sure if I like it or not.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 20, 2010)

I love my beard. I would look like ZZ Top if my wife would let me. 

Back on topic... 

I am still wroking on this pen. I cut my blank and got ready to drill and realized i dont own a drill bit big enough. Unfortunately it will be pushed back temporarily. more updates to follow!


----------

